# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Seltsame Medizin
Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das genau ist, was es bewirken soll und wie es gemacht wird?

Die werden doch nicht etwa niedliche Kücken und Jungvögel für dieses Produkt destillieren  oder so ähnlich.....  ::

----------


## Samuianer

Was die "Birdnest-Soup" bewirken soll - weiss ich nicht - Chinesen Kram.

Und das jiddische Rezept ueber Wunderheilmittel Hienerbriehe kennen wir eigentlich Alle, oder?

Nur die Hiehnerbriehe zu hause selbst, aus 'nem richtigen Huhn gekocht, ist 1000xbesser als dieser Schietkram im Miniglass und so ca. 10000x billiger!   ::  

Dann sind angeblich die schwatten Hiehner besser, ja wo denn?

Ist wie Tigerdingens, Cobracocktail und Nashornspaene... Bullocks!  ::  

bestenfalls Placeboeffekt! Einbildung ist bei den meisten ja gleich gut wie Bildung - besondrs hier beim "Fussvolk"! 


Kommt der Mo Duu  ::  und Alles ist wieder schubi-du!

----------


## Daniel Sun

Kenn nur das grüne Dingenskirchen!
Das ist so eine Art Hühnerbrühe, wie Samuianer schon sagte. Schmeckt absolut zum kotzen!   ::  
Würde ich nicht mal meinen argsten Feinden anbieten...

----------


## Samuianer

Dat haste nett vormuliert  ::  aber Recht haste!

Jeht nischt ieber 'n fein Hienersueppche'!

----------

